
Best Articles of Medium in 2015 – Free Ebook Is Released - onuryavuz
http://bestarticles.xyz
======
hnroot
Wow this is one hell of a book! Over thousand pages!! Any plan to publish it
as epub?

~~~
hnroot
Just noticed chapters can be downloaded separately.

~~~
onuryavuz
Yes, you can download chapters separately.

------
sixtosugarman
I really like the idea. But I wonder how did you curate the whole list? From
on your own? or is there tool for this?

~~~
onuryavuz
All of the stories in the ebook have more than 500 recommendations in Medium.
Then we get permission from 116 writers and categorized their stories.

